

Bluetooth hacking - dellsworth

How is someone hacking into my netbook through a means other than wifi or the internet. I don"t even plug in a new netbook. Is the access through bluetooth?
======
Commandant
<http://tinyurl.com/3htodny>

------
mooism2
Ask on <http://superuser.com>.

